# Placebo's pet, Coffee



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Name: Coffee
Age: 3 
Sex: Herm
Species: Akita inu
Height: 25 inches at the withers 
Weight: 90 lbs

Appearance: Lean and muscular, though it's hidden beneath fluff.
- Hair and fur: White underside and yellow-tan on top. 
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: Black paw pads and nose.

Behavior and Personality: Coffee's a quintessential puppy. Shi's playful, affectionate, and friendly. Shi's even somewhat mischievous, and sometimes outsmarts even hir owner. She's non-sentient and a "normal" dog. 



History: Placebo decided to adopt a dog from a shelter to give himself a companion. He was surprised to see a purebred akita there. The shelter manager explained that no one wanted hir because no one wanted to own a hermaphrodite doggie, plus no one could put up with hir constant misbehaving. But Placebo fell for hir, hard, and just had to take hir home. He named hir Coffee because that was the first thing shi got into, knocking over his coffee mug on the coffee table and happily lapping it up. Placebo just finds it endearing rather than annoying. 

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Picture:














Goal: To lick people to death.
Profession: Annoyance
Personal quote: bark bark bark bark woof arf arf
Theme song: I dunno but apparently shi likes reggae


Favorite food: bacon
Favorite drink: bacon grease 
Favorite location: At the dog park
Favorite weather: Cold
Favorite color: Shi's colorblind you twat

Least liked food: Broccoli 
Least liked drink: beer (Placebo what are you doing you can't give beer to a dog)
Least liked location: the vet
Least liked weather: Hot

Favorite person: Placebo! :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 28, 2009)

You should start coming up with characters for other people.


----------



## Gight (Dec 28, 2009)

Quick question, why do you spell "Her" as "Hir" and "She" as "Shi"?


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Excellent description. Love the photo. Reminds me of my old dog.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Gight said:


> Quick question, why do you spell "Her" as "Hir" and "She" as "Shi"?


Because it's a herm. Those are words to describe a herm, or so the internet tells me.


quayza said:


> Excellent description. Love the photo. Reminds me of my old dog.


Aw, thank you! And yeah, I was just going for a sweet lovable doggahy


----------



## Gight (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 28, 2009)

Depending on whether the character in question is predominantly masculine or feminie, however, the traditional pronouns usually fit better.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

:3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3


:3c


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2009)

Gight said:


> Okay.



Generally accepted terms for gender neutral characters.. 

blame the chakat.

also.. what?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> :3c



<3 :3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Generally accepted terms for gender neutral characters..
> 
> blame the chakat.
> 
> also.. what?


It's a goddamn herm dog


:3


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2009)

Is shi going to be spayed or neutered? =3

Also, never thought of making a pet fursona =O Well, aside from the obvious kinky ones, which isn't what I want to do =C


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Is shi going to be spayed or neutered? =3
> 
> Also, never thought of making a pet fursona =O Well, aside from the obvious kinky ones, which isn't what I want to do =C


Nope...which I guess is a bit off, i think they usually spay/neuter at shelters. And i am totally not making this kinky.


Totally not kinky.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Nope...which I guess is a bit off, i think they usually spay/neuter at shelters. And i am totally not making this kinky.
> 
> 
> Totally not kinky.



:V


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Nope...which I guess is a bit off, i think they usually spay/neuter at shelters. And i am totally not making this kinky.
> 
> 
> Totally not kinky.



Well maybe they gave Placebo a spay/neuter contract and voucher (Some really poor shelters do that), but he ended up bailing on them and is now in trouble? X3

Also, quit repeating the fact that it's "not kinky," you're making me suspicious =C


----------



## Lobar (Dec 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Is shi going to be spayed or neutered? =3



Both?


Honestly, this is the creepiest thing you've come up with yet, Shenz. :|


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

Ace is amused greatly 

woof i say woof

btw Ace is now speaking in 3rd person


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Well maybe they gave Placebo a spay/neuter contract and voucher (Some really poor shelters do that), but he ended up bailing on them and is now in trouble? X3
> 
> Also, quit repeating the fact that it's "not kinky," you're making me suspicious =C


I'm not being suspicious! D:


Lobar said:


> Both?
> 
> 
> Honestly, this is the creepiest thing you've come up with yet, Shenz. :|


But...it's cute!

Edit: Also blame Rigor, she suggested a herm.


The Drunken Ace said:


> Ace is amused greatly
> 
> woof i say woof
> 
> btw Ace is now speaking in 3rd person


Shenzi is amused right there with you.


----------

